
Is this the greatest shot in TV journalism? - vinnyglennon
https://boingboing.net/2019/06/03/is-this-the-greatest-shot-in-t.html
======
masonic
PBS is currently running a series called "Breakthrough" which is derivative of
Burke's style.

Burke's series (Connections, The Day the Universe Changed, and Connections2)
are all fantastic.

